# Tunacan Bracelets



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Following on from the recent competition where we saw the Tuna on a new bracelet I decided to get one and thought Id show you all the tunacan on the linked bracelet in the guess-the-weight (no Macc Lads jokes pls!







) and also on an Italian Crono - which is rumoured to be the grail of the Seiko bracelets...

Italian crono (or is chrono? hmnmm) on wrist:



















Bracelets doing what come naturally







er so you can see the size comparison:










lumpy thing on tuna:










Sorry no wrist shot of the bracelet as yet but I think you get the idea... my choice is the non Seiko... I just think it suits the watch better even though its not much different in size. #both are burshed and the crono is lighter in colour in real life which kinda swings it for me... Although if I had Bry blast the Crono it may look better as it would match the tunas bezel protector....

Anyway what do you think?


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

JonW said:


> Following on from the recent competition where we saw the Tuna on a new bracelet I decided to get one and thought Id show you all the tunacan on the linked bracelet in the guess-the-weight (no Macc Lads jokes pls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 'Lumpy' does something for me, specially when linked to a Tuna. A really superb look to rival any 'tough' lookin diver!! I'm thinking it might even whoop a Dread!!


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Thats a very nice combo unlike Red i do not think its going to beat up the Dread but there are a lot of divers out there that need to look over their shoulder.









Martin


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

lol, i dunno what to call it really... 'Lumpy' seems good enough.









Yeah Its not quite as heavy as a DN bracelt and the head certainly aint that heavy. bracelet is 100g or thereabouts, not sure about the head, seriously nice on this band tho and far nicer than Seikos stingy standard [email protected] strap!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

They both look great Jon, but I dunno...rubber seems to do it for me


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice choice Jon









I love the non Seiko bracelet too, it suits the watch very well I think, but I need to find 2 (!) 22mm Monster ( Italian Chrono) breacelets so I can have my Seiko family ( 6105, 6309, OM, BM and Tuna) on the same style bracelets


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hakim... I despair of you!

Jason... yes its very good isnt it. give me a while and I'll get bored of the italian crono then you can swoop!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> JonW Posted Today, 01:24 AM
> 
> Hakim... I despair of you!


Why Jon? Where would we be without rubber?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

lol, indeed....
















Whatever I say now its souding rude... Er I find the original seiko rubber too hard, er no... I find it cuts into my wrist... er no... I find the end gets caught on things when I walk... oh i give in...


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> JonW Posted Today, 07:06 AM
> 
> lol, indeed....
> 
> ...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Oi stop it now!... or i'll be forced to start talking about hotels and rendezvous again!


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Don't own a tunacan myself, but the "lumpy" thing looks best out of the steel bracelets.

The Italian chrono strap looks too dressy and smooth.

The tuna is a tough, utilitarian diver. It needs a rugged looking strap.

I would wear it on a black Rhino 4 ring strap, either with the polished steel or black pvd'd steel rings. A Rhino will give extra security too. If a springbar breaks while you are diving, the watch will still be attached to your wrist.


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Where did you get the Seiko-signed bracelets for your Tunas? I, too, am thinking about replacing the rubber strap on my Tuna, but the only source I know only has unsigned bracelets. I could live with that, but would prefer a signed bracelet.

Thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There arnt many 22mm Seiko bracelets around, the one pictured is from an Italian market quartz chrono, the bracelets come up for sale second hand now and again....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes finding a Seiko signed 22mm bracelet thats solid enough to look right on the Tunacan is not easy. There are lots of 007/9 jubilee type bracelets floating about but theydont have straight ends and just wouldnt feel right on the tunacan anyway. The 22mm italian crono bracelet came from an italian market only seiko quartz chronograph and is basically a monster bracelet that has 22mm ends so therefore fits the rest of the diver range - tho it has no divers extension. Like Jason says they appear from time to time - or course you could just place a wanted ad, it worked for me!

The 'lumpy's' clasp is unsigned and thats fine with me - its a great bracelet for about the same money as an italian chrono. I prefer it to the seiko unit on the tuna but ymmv.

Ok the final two pics are now sorted - not great but this is so you get the idea really...

side view of lumpy on wrist:










lumpy on wrist shot:



Hope that helps those who were looking to see how the different bracelets look on the tuna. For those that dont have a tunacan... er get one! Im not a huge quartz fan but its nice to have the odd watch that you can just pick up and wear and the tunacan is streets ahead of the other seiko divers (monsters, samurais, atlas, 009s 007s etc) in quality... well worth the money imho.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Thats a familiar Chrono bracelet.!









Looking good Jon.!

Thanks

deano


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Got any more Deano??


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

deano42 said:


> Thats a familiar Chrono bracelet.!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Deano, yes very familiar I expect! Its about to go on my 6309....


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Got my Tuna today from our host







. Lovely watch, perhaps not quite as big as I was expecting, (not a bad thing to be honest), and build quality top notch as we have become used to with Seiko. I'm going for a metal bracelet for mine, but in the meantime am trying one of Roys rubber oyster straps. A very comfortable strap for anyone thinking of getting one and suits the watch well I think.

Heres a couple of pics, (if I can stretch the credibility of the thread to a *strap* that kinda looks like a bracelet







). Sorry about the rather pants reflections off the crystal, but its a semi-domed affair and it's pretty tricky to get a decent shot.




























And to give an idea of scale for those with a 007 case variant model.. (not *significantly* bigger, but a fair bit thicker and chunkier in construction)...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Rich









I love my Tuna, its nice to have a big diver I can just pick up and wear


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice one Rich, great strap choice as well looks good


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice pics Rich









I miss my Tuna







Its one of those watches that I miss after selling and I can actually see myself getting a replacement on of these days......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks good Rich! the bracelet style strap is probably the only strap that would work.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is another strap variation.

Its 22mm and sits quite well on the wrist.

Does not make the watch too heavy either.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry Hakim, the waffle just doesnt do it for me...









Ive now got a 20mm lumpy as well... wonder how that would look on the monster... when I get 5 mins I'll show you...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok to be a little different I put a 20mm lumpy on my Monster... and to think everyone else buys an Italian chrono for their Tuna...




































I also put the same bracelet on my Camy, but think its eventual home will be the RLT20 as per other pix on the forum... here it is on the camy:


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

That 20mm strap looks great on the monster Jon. The bracelet "lumps" somehow mimic the shape of the bezel IMHO. I like that look better than the original fit Seiko item. Good decision..









Still waiting for the postie this end....









Rich.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

yes i was more impressed that I thought I would be with it!









fingers crossed it will be there soon...


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

> The 'Lumpy' does something for me, specially when linked to a Tuna....


Agreed. It really seems to set-off the watch.

Where do you get one?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I can tell you in 3 days 8 hrs, when the auction ends ( im bidding







)



They have more dont worry.....


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I can tell you in 3 days 8 hrs, when the auction ends


Oh.

You now have three days, five hours to go.

I bought one from Watchadoo for my Eagle Star (Candino) 1000m. It's a nice bracelet for the money.

Thanks for the (cryptic) info.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

So did u win?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

still running...

If I dont Ill just BIN I suppose...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

20mm lumpy on its way to me...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

youre now as lumpy as me...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Trouble is Ive got several candidates for the installation of lumpy...

I need more







bring me more lumps


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Well done Jason


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ta Rich, you could get one BIN and have it put in the same package (no extra postage?)


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

> So did u win?










I won, I won!

I'll provide pics of the bracelet on my 'Can as soon as I receive it and install it. Might be a few days. Mail from Oz to Denver is not the fastest.

Cheers to Watchadoo, who is a great Ebayer.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jason has started a lumpy craze! I really like these bracelets and am hoping to get a few more. well done mate!












jasonm said:


> Trouble is Ive got several candidates for the installation of lumpy...
> 
> I need more
> 
> ...


"my lumps, my lumps, my lovely lumpy lumps..." I think Black Eyed Peas did a song about these...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've only got one so far but I do agree that they are very good for the money







May need to get another Jaseon with your next order


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Too late for the one thats on its way









But Im sure there will be more lumps coming


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Ta Rich, you could get one BIN and have it put in the same package (no extra postage?)


... just saw your reply Jason.. thanks for the kind offer







They are great - without doubt the ideal strap for a Tuna - Perhaps we ought to do a "group buy" from this guy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Rich, you gonna add your pic here? I love that top-o-the-car shot!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

r1ch said:


> ... just saw your reply Jason.. thanks for the kind offer
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Good idea Rich it would save on postage i'm up for another


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Before and after:

My Tunacan, with the rubber strap:










...after installation of a Watchadoo "lumpy" bracelet:










and on my 6.5" wrist:










What a great "tool" look! Even my watchmaker thought the bracelet transformed the watch.

Comfort is better, too. The Tuna was never uncomfortable on my wrist with the rubber strap, but it sits better and is far more comfortable with the bracelet.

Thanks for the tip, gents!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice strap for the Tuna you have there


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

bobbysamd said:


> Comfort is better, too. The Tuna was never uncomfortable on my wrist with the rubber strap, but it sits better and is far more comfortable with the bracelet


They're very good bracelets aren't they. I totally agree re the comfort point. I think the fact that the bracelet doesn't taper is a big factor there.. that and the fact that the "heft" of it helps to balance out the watch head itself. Looking sharp


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi is this the same bracelet , spied a bit closer to home, on German E-Bay for Â£28 with P+P?










Mike

Answer, Having compared the pictures, no but similar in design different clasp


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

This one, from the same dealer is closer with a buterfly clasp.










Mike

P.G. what did you edit on my previous post


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MIKE said:


> This one, from the same dealer is closer with a buterfly clasp.


Hi Mike these look to be the same as the ones we are all using in this thread







Here's mine on the RLT20


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MIKE said:


> P.G. what did you edit on my previous post


sorry Mike should have pm'd you. You missed a space in the text so the smiliey







didn't show and was written as texth34r: so I added the space, I didn't alter the post.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > P.G. what did you edit on my previous post
> ...


Thanks Paul  Just curious. I never noticed and went straight off to look at something else came back and it had been edited but could not see where









Mike


----------

